
Credit Suisse Warns That U.S. Store Closings May Worsen in 2020 - toomuchtodo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-14/store-closures-may-be-even-worse-next-year-credit-suisse-says
======
toomuchtodo
Outline: [https://outline.com/eRjrp9](https://outline.com/eRjrp9)

